# Which year - back file the FBAR



## Incheo99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello, everyone,

I have just filed the TD F90-22.1 for 2011 and need to back file for a few more years. It is said that one needs to back file 6 years. I wonder to which year I should back file the form, 2006 or 2005? If 2011 is included, you only need to back file to 2006. Otherwise I need to back file to 2005.

thanks in advance!


----------



## Peg (Sep 22, 2011)

Incheo99 said:


> Hello, everyone,
> 
> I have just filed the TD F90-22.1 for 2011 and need to back file for a few more years. It is said that one needs to back file 6 years. I wonder to which year I should back file the form, 2006 or 2005? If 2011 is included, you only need to back file to 2006. Otherwise I need to back file to 2005.
> 
> thanks in advance!


I just made sure that I had 6 years covered - I filed for 2006, 07, 08, 09, 10 and then 2011.


----------



## Incheo99 (Jun 3, 2012)

Peg said:


> I just made sure that I had 6 years covered - I filed for 2006, 07, 08, 09, 10 and then 2011.


Peg, thanks for your reply. so I can back file to 2006.
regards.


----------

